# Can't boot into single user mode after the upgrade



## nov1ce (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello,

IBM x3650 M3 with 10.0-RELEASE installed from the USB image (it's UEFI, so I had to enable "Legacy only" to boot).

I did cvs  last night and buildworld/buildkernel/installkernel went without any issues (I got 10.1-PRERELEASE).

The problem is with booting into single-user mode for the final installworld -- I can't seem to pass the stage:


```
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1333405352 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus2
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0p2 [rw]...
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

The keyboard becomes unresponsive, I can't type anything, and I'm not sure whether it's because the keyboard is not recognized or because it can't recognize hard drives...

I tried multiple keyboards and different USB ports but it didn't help. I do see console messages on the screen though when I attach/detach USB devices. I can also boot into normal mode without any problems.

Any hints would be greatly appreciated!

PS: The kernel was compiled with:


```
# USB support
device          uhci                    # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ehci                    # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device          usb                     # USB Bus (required)
device          ukbd                    # Keyboard
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2014)

nov1ce said:
			
		

> The keyboard becomes unresponsive, I can't type anything, and I'm not sure whether it's because the keyboard is not recognized or because it can't recognize hard drives...


It's a keyboard/BIOS issue. Make sure your BIOS/UEFI is set for "Legacy USB". This will "emulate" a traditional PS/2 keyboard if you have a USB keyboard.


----------



## nov1ce (Sep 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's a keyboard/BIOS issue. Make sure your BIOS/UEFI is set for "Legacy USB". This will "emulate" a traditional PS/2 keyboard if you have a USB keyboard.


Thank you! 

It was fixed by adding:


```
device          kbdmux                  # keyboard multiplexer
```
in the kernel.


----------

